# Antlers ok for puppy?



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I used bully sticks with both of ours when they had baby teeth. I would have kept doing that, but it makes very little financial sense to give bully sticks to a dog with adult teeth - it'll be gone in minutes. That's why we give them antlers now.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Antlers are great and last a very long time, depending on what kind and what part of the antler you get.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Molly has a stagbar (I assume that's the same as an antler you talk about) and she is fine with it.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro didn't much like his antler when he was small, loves them now. I don't think they would hurt a puppy though. And they do come in different hardness depending on the type of animal they come from.


----------



## carleysmom (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I did get some for Carley and she seems to love them!


----------

